# How big was Melkor?



## WizardKing (Jan 11, 2003)

he appeared very huge in some of the illustrations of him, i say he is about 70 feet tall, according to the picure with the high king of noldor standing in front of him and also the pic of him punishing of Hurin?


----------



## Nardil (Jan 11, 2003)

I would guess that it varies


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Jan 12, 2003)

Don't trust all pictures, Melkor was a Vala and could shrink or grow if it suited him. His size would definetly vary a little from day to day, dependent on which side he woke up (morning temper). Anyway noone have any exact numbers for his avergae sight, very hard question to answer, if not impossible.


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 13, 2003)

I never thought of him in size relative to the people around him. I like the sound of being able to shrink and grow to whatever size you like!

Maybe he could shrink down to the size of a mouse, and then you could squash him into jelly.


----------



## Harry_Potter (Jan 13, 2003)

i would be very dissapointed if he wasnt huuuugggeee!!!!


----------



## ]V[orwen (Jan 17, 2003)

First of all He is a Maia and not a Vala... Anyway I Agree to you that this is an impossible question to answer.
Maybe Maiar and Valar have not a real body.


----------



## Wynston (Jan 17, 2003)

Melkor was not a Maia, he was a Vala. So it says in the Sil.


----------



## jallan (Jan 17, 2003)

Melkor/Morgoth was no longer able to change his form after he returned to Middle-earth with the Silmarils, so his size would have remained constant.

Note he is maimed in the foot by Fingolfin and scarred by Thorondor at the end of the battle, and those defects remain on him.

Morgoth's duel with Fingolfin does not seem credible if we must imagine him enormously larger than Fingolfin.


> ... and Morgoth set his left foot upon his neck, and the weight of it was like a fallen hill.


This doesn't help much, other than to suggest that Morgoth's foot was certainly not so large as to cover Fingolfin's entire shoulders.

In _The Book of Lost Tales 1_ (HoME 1), "The Fall of Gondolin", the Balrog slain by Glorfindel is said to be twice his height.

Possibly Morgoth was somewhat larger.


----------



## f0enix_rising (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ]V[orwen _
> *First of all He is a Maia and not a Vala... *


 From the Index of Names in the Sil:



> _MELKOR_
> *The Quenya name for the great rebellious Vala*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 2, 2004)

WizardKing said:


> he appeared very huge in some of the illustrations of him, i say he is about 70 feet tall, according to the picure with the high king of noldor standing in front of him and also the pic of him punishing of Hurin?



I'm with Jallan. A duel between a 7 foot elf and a 70 foot behemoth wouldn't make much sense. I'd say his size would be 20 foot max.


----------



## Kelonus (Dec 2, 2004)

I still have not gotten The Silmariilion.


----------

